# Apprenticeship question.



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

kryptonic said:


> Hello, i recently applied for the apprentice ship program in the local IBEW 910 (Watertown,Ny) took the test did the interview and received my score and place. I am placed 6th out of 80-100 applicants. with a score of 74. I am curious as to how long is the waiting time until you find out if you are accepted in to the program or if at all? I had my interview 11/18/13 and received my placement letter just a few days ago. Can i expect to know more in the spring or sooner?


Well you got the letter,what did it say?,have you called them to see what's up?

Make some noise make sure they know you really want to work.

Good luck..:thumbsup:


----------



## kryptonic (Dec 5, 2013)

No I have not called but I'll be sure to tomorrow. The letter said that I'm ranked 6th and with a score of 76. Thanks for the tips! I have been told that being ranked 6 is very good, so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

kryptonic said:


> No I have not called but I'll be sure to tomorrow. The letter said that I'm ranked 6th and with a score of 76. Thanks for the tips! I have been told that being ranked 6 is very good, so fingers crossed!!!




Welcome to the forum and hopefully to the IBEW.


----------

